# radio safe mode reset URS6



## audiqrs6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Would anyone happen to know how to reset the radio code on 1995 S6? I have code but not sure what buttons to press to change code.
Thanks for ur help.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The owners manual, or the dealership will be of great help.


----------



## JAMS6 (Dec 11, 2005)

audiqrs6 said:


> Would anyone happen to know how to reset the radio code on 1995 S6? I have code but not sure what buttons to press to change code.
> Thanks for ur help.


Find your radio in this list. There are 2 radios in 95 so pick the right one for you. Thanks Ti Kan for keeping this radio list online!
http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/radios.html


----------

